# wxWidgets console application



## VladVons (Jun 13, 2010)

I want to write crossplatform concole application for FreeBSD/Linux/Windows. Otherwords service or demon for socket handling.  
I found that (Code::Block + wxWidgets + GCC compiler) would be optimal for that purpose.
I installed all software on WindowsXP and compiled small example. It works fine.
Now i see that for my project under FreeBSD wxGTK port is needed with tons of GUI ports dependensy. 
I use only non GUI wxWidgets functions such as Arrays, Lists, Sockets, Command line parser, File I/O, etc
I need no GUI at all. Is it possible somehow to separate GUI?

Perhaps i must use another development tools?
VI editor + command line GCC compiler + GDB debbuger forever?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 13, 2010)

simply write your app without using wxWidgets....


----------



## VladVons (Jun 13, 2010)

Is there really no way out with wxWidgets?

As a simple Object Oriented calsses under UNIX/WINDOWS i know only STL library. 
It has minimum features: VECTOR, STRING, MAP...
No I/O File handling or sockets.


----------



## expl (Jun 14, 2010)

Boost libraries is better option I suppose. Have routines for all the things you listed.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 26, 2010)

VladVons said:
			
		

> I use only non GUI wxWidgets functions such as Arrays, Lists, Sockets, Command line parser, File I/O, etc
> I need no GUI at all. Is it possible somehow to separate GUI?



You can link your application without GUI components, but you must compile wxWidgets by hands with --disable-gui. I made this on some FreeBSD servers without X and it`s works fine.


----------

